# Competition in Jordan?



## doofesh (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi, does anyone know if there will be a competition in Jordan(middle east)?There have never been any competitions there.Also, do you know someone who is responsible for making competitions i could talk to? Thanks


----------



## Dene (Jan 28, 2010)

You could organise one for yourself. Try the official WCA wiki for information on organising competitions.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 28, 2010)

There isn't much activity in the Middle East, which means: Start it!
The reason there are competitions elsewhere is because people started cubing and holding competitions themselves. New countries like Thailand and Indonesia did this very successfully. There is no reason this can't happen in Jordan, but it needs to start with someone. To answer your question: There is no one responsible for this yet. But it could be you; you seem to care.

Bob's guide is a pretty good guide to running competitions, if you think you're up to it.

I have quite a few (distant) relatives in Jordan, so if anything happens, I'd love to hear about the progress.


----------



## doofesh (Jan 28, 2010)

*Thanks for the help*

Thanks, Ill see what I can do.


----------



## doofesh (Jan 28, 2010)

*I can't do it*

I've read the WCA Wiki page and the competitions page on cubewhiz.com, I found out that I can't do this on my own. I need help from others but no one is interested in making a competition.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 30, 2010)

doofesh said:


> I've read the WCA Wiki page and the competitions page on cubewhiz.com, I found out that I can't do this on my own. I need help from others but no one is interested in making a competition.


why can't you do it on your own?


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jan 30, 2010)

Possibly a delegate?


----------



## doofesh (Jan 30, 2010)

1. I can't find any judges/Scramblers.
2. I can't get stackmats because each one costs around $20.
3. I can't do it on my own.
4. School starts in 2 days.


----------



## doofesh (Jan 30, 2010)

I contacted the WCA delegates numerous times but they never reply.


----------



## styre14 (Feb 8, 2010)

*aa*

Dodech i can help but i Am slow i solve it in average of 67sec my record is 61
and i live in Amman. So reply if my time is good enough so i could register in competitions.


----------



## Vincents (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah, 67 second average is good considering the upper bound is 600 seconds...


----------



## doofesh (Feb 9, 2010)

styre14 said:


> Dodech i can help but i Am slow i solve it in average of 67sec my record is 61
> and i live in Amman. So reply if my time is good enough so i could register in competitions.


Your speed is okay. I just want someone to help me in arranging a competition.


----------



## rami (Apr 5, 2010)

i live in amman and my record is 31 secs 

when you arrange the competition plz send me a message so i can register

thx


----------



## doofesh (Jan 16, 2012)

styre14 said:


> Dodech i can help but i Am slow i solve it in average of 67sec my record is 61
> and i live in Amman. So reply if my time is good enough so i could register in competitions.





rami said:


> i live in amman and my record is 31 secs
> 
> when you arrange the competition plz send me a message so i can register
> 
> thx



A competition has been arranged http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=JordanOpen2012


----------

